# Windows Live Mail Desktop Beta **(msmail.dll )**



## kool (Nov 6, 2006)

Dear friends, 
I've win XP PRO SP2 with 512 mb RAM, celeron D,  2.66Ghz.

* Today i installed Windows Live Mail Desktop Beta from Digit CD.  After installing i got this error message: Starting Windows Live Mail Desktop Beta for the first time requires an online connection. Please connect to the internet and then try again. (0x80048883)*

After clicking on *<OK>* button, this error message:

* Windows Live Mail Desktop Beta could not be started because msmail.dll could not be initialized.  Windows Live Mail Desktop may not be installed correctly.*

I tried to uninstall and then run registry cleaner and re-installed again but same error message. 
My outlook express working fine..... now help me......... 

reply soon.........
__________
plzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 6, 2006)

Its a known BUG in WLM Desktop!  

Try to uninstall the previous version and then make a clean install again!

Also make sure u hv installed all windows updates!


----------



## kool (Nov 6, 2006)

already did that


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 6, 2006)

U can try one thing!

Search for "msmail.dll" file into ur computer and when u find it, just give following command:

*regsvr32 path_of_the_file*

e.g., regsvr32 C:\Windows\System32\msmail.dll


----------



## kool (Nov 7, 2006)

I got this error message:

*LoadingLibrary ("D:\Program....") failed - The specified module could not be found.*


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

Buddy!
Put Double quotes in the path  

e.g.,

regsvr32 "D:\Program Files\Windows Live Mail\msmail.dll"


----------



## kool (Nov 7, 2006)

same error message i got....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 7, 2006)

Can u post the path of "msmail.dll" file in ur computer?


----------



## mughal (Mar 14, 2007)

any one knows????? same problem here


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 14, 2007)

Recently I faced the same problem in Vista and I found that it was due to slow dial-up connection. When I connected my laptop to broadband connection, it didnt give any error and started without any problem.


----------



## iMav (Mar 15, 2007)

me too facing this problem ... dwnldd the version frm MS site installed for first time and bang the error comes up .... bill gates ko fone karo yaar ... me using 128kbps conx


----------



## mughal (Mar 15, 2007)

can any one sahre his msmail.dll file here( plz sahe how's mail working plz)


----------



## iMav (Mar 15, 2007)

it started working for me .... no more error .... just keep on trying


----------



## mughal (Mar 15, 2007)

Hurray its working fine here now i have run it by a trick i click windows mail desktop icon two times(run it 2 time) then it gives me 2 error when i click 3rd time it works fine for me Thanx GOD


----------



## iMav (Mar 15, 2007)

nothing like that in my case ... works when i run it by clicking the first time


----------



## mughal (Mar 15, 2007)

it does not run before doing this trick on ma computer so that i share this with other with same problem bro.


----------



## WílmerSoftware (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey! i'm new here, and logged in only for to say your that if your are in user account different to the administrator, you need to right clic on the short cut of wlm and select "run as" (ejecutar como...) and select the administrator account and type the password (the administrator account needs a password) after that the wlm is opened...

It's a problem , because you need to use the Administrator account...

Tanks! i'm trying the wlm but i prefer to enter to the web site of my mail, because when a new mail is received it dont notify me... and is very slow downloading messages.,...


----------



## iMav (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ i did not do anything like that ... wrks for me w/o changing or tweaking it ...


----------

